# Lower South Boulder Creek wood situation



## phs4u (Feb 24, 2004)

Posting from last season indicate wood in LSBC to the point of being un-navigable. Has anyone boated Lower South Boulder (Between Gross Rez and Eldo) this season who can report on the wood situation? Typically this run has its share of wood but sneak routes prevail.

Thanks,
Phil


----------

